# Napoli e Fiorentina. Programma EL 14 Maggio 21.05. Tv Canale 5 e MP.



## Tifo'o (13 Maggio 2015)

Ritorno di semifinale di Europa League per le due italiane, Napoli e Fiorentina. La squadra di Montella è uscita con le ossa rotte all'andata a Siviglia con una sconfitta per 3-0. Difficile dunque per La Fiorentina rimontare. I viola sono praticamente fuori.

Mentre per Emery ed il suo siviglia ci sarà la seconda finale di Europa League consecutiva, ed a meno che non ci siano sorprese, la vittoria finale sarà degli spagnoli. Il Siviglia vuole vincere Questa coppa, non tanto per il trofeo ma per la posizione in classifica in Liga, che non permette al Siviglia di giocare la Cl l'anno prossimo. Dunque, vincere l'El, vuole dire Cl l'anno prossimo.

Il Napoli, invece, viene da un deludente 1-1 in casa col Dnipro. Rimangono i favoriti, ma non sarà semplice.

*Di seguito le situazioni necessarie per Fiore e Napoli per passare il turno
*
Fiorentina passa se vince 4-0 o 5-1. Col 3-0 si va ai supplementari

Napoli passa se pareggia dal 2-2 in su o vince (qualsiasi risultato ). Col 1-1 ci sono i supplementari. Mentre col 0-0 il Napoli esce.

*Di seguito il programma
*
Dnipro - Napoli. Ore 21.05. Tv Canale 5

Fiorentina - Siviglia. Ore 21.05. Tv Mediaset Premium


A seguire commenti e formazioni.


----------



## Serginho (13 Maggio 2015)

Si spera almeno nel Napoli, la Fiorentina è già fuori salvo miracoli


----------



## Tifo'o (13 Maggio 2015)

Vediamo il Napoli. L'Italia ha la possibilità di portare due italiane in due coppe. Mica male


----------



## Jino (14 Maggio 2015)

La viola farà una grandissima partita, sopratutto di orgoglio, ma ribaltare il risultato è praticamente impossibile. 

Il Napoli è stra favorita, ma le brutte sorprese sono sempre dietro l'angolo.

Sarebbe un peccato mortale non portar nessun in finale di EL.


----------



## Tifo'o (14 Maggio 2015)

Dnipro (4-5-1): Boyko; Fedetskiy, Douglas, Cheberyachko, Matos; Kankava, Rotan, Fedorchuk, Luchkevych, Konoplyanka; Kalinic.
A disp.: Lastuvka, Vlad, Bezus, Bruno Gama, Matheus, Seleznyov, Svatok. All: Markevych
Indisponibili: Mazuch, Zozulya, Kravchenko
Napoli (4-2-3-1) UFFICIALE: Andujar; Maggio, Albiol, Britos, Ghoulam; Inler, D. Lopez; Callejon, Gabbiadini, Insigne; Higuain.
A disp.: Rafael, Henrique, Koulibaly, Gargano, Jorginho, Hamsik, Mertens. All.: Benitez
Indisponibili: Michu, Zuniga, De Guzman


----------



## Iblahimovic (14 Maggio 2015)

Spero nel Napoli, ormai la fiorentina è fuori


----------



## Butcher (14 Maggio 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Dnipro (4-5-1): Boyko; Fedetskiy, Douglas, Cheberyachko, Matos; Kankava, Rotan, Fedorchuk, Luchkevych, Konoplyanka; Kalinic.
> A disp.: Lastuvka, Vlad, Bezus, Bruno Gama, Matheus, Seleznyov, Svatok. All: Markevych
> Indisponibili: Mazuch, Zozulya, Kravchenko
> Napoli (4-2-3-1) UFFICIALE: Andujar; Maggio, Albiol, Britos, Ghoulam; Inler, D. Lopez; Callejon, Gabbiadini, Insigne; Higuain.
> ...



Mette Andujar quando ti stai giocando una finale, mah!
Inler-D.Lopez è quasi ai livelli di Muntari-Essien


----------



## MaggieCloun (14 Maggio 2015)

Per la viola c'è la può fare difficile ma non impossiibile.


----------



## Tifo'o (14 Maggio 2015)

Higuain ha sbagliato un gol fatto


----------



## MaggieCloun (14 Maggio 2015)

Finita 1-0 Siviglia Bacca.


----------



## MaggieCloun (14 Maggio 2015)

se vabbe 2-0 Siviglia


----------



## admin (14 Maggio 2015)

2-0 Sevilla

Questi ne prendono altri 4


----------



## Tifo'o (14 Maggio 2015)

Che vergogna Napoli e Fiorentina


----------



## Z A Z A' (14 Maggio 2015)

Il Napoli sta giocando contro Yashin.
Mi sa che la prendono in quel posto...


----------



## Tifo'o (14 Maggio 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Il Napoli sta giocando contro Yashin.
> Mi sa che la prendono in quel posto...



Escono...stanno facendo schifo peccato si poteva avere due italiane due spagnole.. ma sto Napoli non vince contro i teletabies


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (14 Maggio 2015)

Il Napoli passerà, ha tutta la partita e gli basta un goal.


----------



## AntaniPioco (14 Maggio 2015)

Se il Napoli non passa sono proprio degli idioti


----------



## Tifo'o (14 Maggio 2015)

*Finite primo tempo Dnipro Napoli 0-0*


----------



## Tifo'o (14 Maggio 2015)

Che squadra di cessi il Napoli..


----------



## Roten1896 (14 Maggio 2015)

che pena... la Fiorentina poi...


----------



## Gre-No-Li (14 Maggio 2015)

Dnipro squadra rognosissima.


----------



## Roten1896 (14 Maggio 2015)

Ci manca solo che la Juventus giochi la Supercoppa Europea contro il Dnipro  ormai mi aspetto di tutto
(dopo l'Inter che gioca l'Intercontinentale col Mazembe)


----------



## Dexter (14 Maggio 2015)

Higuain sbaglia troppi gol davanti la porta per essere considerato un top. Se ne magna un paio a partita, di cosa parliamo...


----------



## Tifo'o (14 Maggio 2015)

Che palle sti spagnoli.. per una volta che possiamo star li ... invece no c'è sempre la tassa Napoli o altra squadra che si fa buttare fuori


----------



## AntaniPioco (14 Maggio 2015)

Se il Napoli entro il 65' non segna andranno quasi sicuramente in tensione, missà che non passano


----------



## MaggieCloun (14 Maggio 2015)

Gol Dnipro...


----------



## admin (14 Maggio 2015)

Gol Dnipro


----------



## AntaniPioco (14 Maggio 2015)

Forse questo gol potrebbe sbloccare il Napoli, tanto sempre un gol ci vuole


----------



## MaggieCloun (14 Maggio 2015)

Ilicic  giocatore sopravvalutato a dir poco ai tempi di Palermo.


----------



## Roten1896 (14 Maggio 2015)

finita, che pietà


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (14 Maggio 2015)

Come fa il Napoli a perdere???


----------



## Dexter (14 Maggio 2015)

Higuain è veramente sopravvalutato eh.


----------



## Doctore (14 Maggio 2015)

ma quello che commenta su canale 5 insieme al telecronista non stava su sky?


----------



## cremone (14 Maggio 2015)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Higuain è veramente sopravvalutato eh.



Col Real ha fatto 9 goal in Champions in 6-7 anni.....


----------



## AntaniPioco (14 Maggio 2015)

A sto punto era meglio il derby, almeno un'italiana in finale ci andava


----------



## O Animal (14 Maggio 2015)

Che capre...


----------



## Aragorn (14 Maggio 2015)

Niente da fare, squadre come Roma, Lazio, Napoli e Fiorentina hanno proprio un DNA perdente.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (14 Maggio 2015)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Niente da fare, squadre come Roma, Lazio, Napoli e Fiorentina hanno proprio un DNA perdente.



Veramente oh, quando hanno possibilità reali di vincere qualcosa di serio puntualmente falliscono


----------



## Frikez (14 Maggio 2015)

Ecco perché volevo Siviglia Napoli, così almeno la Fiore sarebbe passata. Invece il Napoli l'ha presa sotto gamba, come spesso accade quando giocano contro squadre sulla carta inferiori.


----------



## Now i'm here (14 Maggio 2015)

il napoli non segna neanche giocando 3 giorni di fila.


----------



## Dexter (14 Maggio 2015)

cremone ha scritto:


> Col Real ha fatto 9 goal in Champions in 6-7 anni.....



Va bene appunto per il Napoli, la Fiorentina e la Lazie. Il bello è che quando le cose vanno male è il primo a lamentarsi con i compagni, tralasciando che nei minuti precedenti si è mangiato 2-3 gol davanti al portiere.


----------



## cremone (14 Maggio 2015)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Niente da fare, squadre come Roma, Lazio, Napoli e Fiorentina hanno proprio un DNA perdente.



Sono squadre provinciali con una mentalità provinciale....Basta vedere i loro tifosi


----------



## admin (14 Maggio 2015)

*Napoli e Fiorentina eliminate dall'EL 

Finale Siviglia Dnipro*


----------



## MaggieCloun (14 Maggio 2015)

Dnipro in FINALE dai ditemi che è uno scherzo  Napoli vergognoso ora sarebbe il massimo che si attaccano al gol in fuorigioco dell'andata sarebbe proprio da perdenti nati,Higuain è forte ma non è il top che molti dicono, andavano piallati io no so voi ma del Dnipro non conosco nessuno, era molto meglio a sto punto Napoli-Siviglia e Fiorentina-Dnipro i viola andavano in finale, credo che Benitez sia out ormai.


----------



## AntaniPioco (14 Maggio 2015)

Vergognosi


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (14 Maggio 2015)

Mamma mia, uscire col Dnipro


----------



## Aragorn (14 Maggio 2015)

Sull'eliminazione della Fiorentina non ho mai avuto dubbi, ma il Napoli ... oscenità totale


----------



## Heaven (14 Maggio 2015)

Che vergogna il Napoli. Higuain deludente


----------



## juventino (14 Maggio 2015)

La partita è finita sul gol divorato da Higuain, nettamente il peggiore in campo stasera. Niente da fare, sta coppa è davvero una maledizione per le italiane, dopo averla stradominata per tutti gli anni 90 non siamo più riusciti a portare manco una squadra in finale.


----------



## Hammer (14 Maggio 2015)

Il Siviglia era già dai quarti la favorita, superiore a tutte, ma non mi aspettavo un tracollo così da parte della Fiorentina.

Napoli vergognoso, mentalità provinciale e si è visto nonostante il mangiapanini


----------



## juventino (14 Maggio 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Che palle sti spagnoli.. per una volta che possiamo star li ... invece no c'è sempre la tassa Napoli o altra squadra che si fa buttare fuori



Il Siviglia tutte le volte che è andato in semifinale ha SEMPRE vinto questa coppa. E anche quest'anno andrà così, fidatevi.


----------



## mefisto94 (14 Maggio 2015)

Per me il Napoli ha giocato bene, è stato sfortunato, anzi ha sbagliato nella finalizzazione.


----------



## Hammer (14 Maggio 2015)

juventino ha scritto:


> Il Siviglia tutte le volte che è andato in semifinale ha SEMPRE vinto questa coppa. E anche quest'anno andrà così, fidatevi.



Dai quest'anno sulla carta non c'è paragone. Giocatori di qualità e disposti benissimo in campo.


----------



## Tifo'o (14 Maggio 2015)

Peccato.. era un occasione per avere due italiane in finale.. e niente. Penso che un occasione del genere non ricapiterà più. Forse tra 5 anni

E comunque dicevo io che era meglio Fiore Napoli come sfida alle semi..


----------



## AntaniPioco (14 Maggio 2015)

Godo per quel maiale di de laurentis, questo si


----------



## Roten1896 (14 Maggio 2015)

che schifo... che schifo... poteva essere una svolta vera per il ranking italiano


----------



## Tifo'o (14 Maggio 2015)

Vogliamo parlare di benitez? 
Un fenomeno da baraccone. Uscito contro l'atletic balboa, uscito contro dnipro in campionato uno schifo..

Sto cesso di allenatore si è costruito la carriera grazie a 6 minuti folli del Moratazza


----------



## Frikez (14 Maggio 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> che schifo... che schifo... poteva essere una svolta vera per il ranking italiano



Ma c'è qualcuno in Italia che pensa ancora al ranking?


----------



## iceman. (14 Maggio 2015)

Emery comunque è un signor allenatore.


----------



## Mille e una notte (14 Maggio 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Che palle sti spagnoli.. per una volta che possiamo star li ... invece no c'è sempre la tassa Napoli o altra squadra che si fa buttare fuori





Aragorn ha scritto:


> Niente da fare, squadre come Roma, Lazio, Napoli e Fiorentina hanno proprio un DNA perdente.


Cmq l anno scorso anche la fortissima Juventus dei mille punti in serie A doveva vincere l Europa league in ciabatte e invece fu eliminata in semifinale.


----------



## Tifo'o (14 Maggio 2015)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Cmq l anno scorso anche la fortissima Juventus dei mille punti in serie A doveva vincere l Europa league in ciabatte e invece fu eliminata in semifinale.



Questa coppa è praticamente una maledizione per le italiane, sono quasi 20 anni che non si fa una finale


----------



## juventino (14 Maggio 2015)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Cmq l anno scorso anche la fortissima Juventus dei mille punti in serie A doveva vincere l Europa league in ciabatte e invece fu eliminata in semifinale.



Eh, vallo a dire al fuggitivo di Lecce. Per me il nostro fallimento dello scorso anno è stato anche peggiore.


----------



## Mille e una notte (14 Maggio 2015)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Ma c'è qualcuno in Italia che pensa ancora al ranking?


solo per me il ranking può implodere stasera stesso? Da milanista se devo tornare in champions preferirei farlo da grande in campionato e non mendicando il quarto posto (chiaramente il Milan ha una storia felice con i preliminari di champions ma fu un'eccezione )


----------



## Aragorn (14 Maggio 2015)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Cmq l anno scorso anche la fortissima Juventus dei mille punti in serie A doveva vincere l Europa league in ciabatte e invece fu eliminata in semifinale.



Anche quello fu un fallimento. Non fosse per il fatto che quest'anno si rifaranno con la Champions


----------



## Victorss (14 Maggio 2015)

Il Napoli nel doppio confronto poteva e doveva finalizzare meglio le occasioni ENORMI che ha avuto.
Detto questo sia all'andata che stasera un arbitraggio SCANDALOSO E IMBARAZZANTE. A parte il goal in fuorigioco chilometrico dell'andata, ma stasera avete visto cosa è successo?
C'era almeno un rigore solare per il Napoli con conseguente secondo giallo ed espulsione, e un altro rigore per fallo di mano che poteva essere dato, fuorigioco assurdo fischiato ad higuain solo davanti al portiere.
A me del Napoli frega poco ma se fossi tifoso Napoletano sarei inalberato come una bestia.


----------



## Mille e una notte (14 Maggio 2015)

juventino ha scritto:


> Eh, vallo a dire al fuggitivo di Lecce. Per me il nostro fallimento dello scorso anno è stato anche peggiore.


per forza. Più sei forte più grande è il fallimento se non si vince.


----------



## admin (14 Maggio 2015)

La Juve quest'anno è stata una grande, enorme, eccezione. 

Se continuiamo a considerare i Montella i nuovi messia del calcio mondiale, ci meritiamo questo ed altro. Emery (un buon, ottimo allenatore ma non un top) lo ha scherzato.


----------



## Frikez (14 Maggio 2015)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> solo per me il ranking può implodere stasera stesso? Da milanista se devo tornare in champions preferirei farlo da grande in campionato e non mendicando il quarto posto (chiaramente il Milan ha una storia felice con la qualificazione in champions ma fu un'eccezione )



Sì infatti, poi se ci vanno Roma, Lazio oppure il Napoli vengono subito eliminate perché non sono all'altezza..tanto vale rimanere così e aspettare che Milan soprattutto e Inter tornino a certi livelli.


----------



## juventino (14 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> La Juve quest'anno è stata una grande, enorme, eccezione.
> 
> Se continuiamo a considerare i Montella i nuovi messia del calcio mondiale, ci meritiamo questo ed altro. Emery (un buon, ottimo allenatore ma non un top) lo ha scherzato.



Credo che il doppio confronto abbia aperto definitivamente gli occhi a molti.


----------



## Gianni23 (15 Maggio 2015)

Dopo quella della juve lo scorso anno, altra occasione buttata di vincere un'europa league... che tristezza.


----------



## mefisto94 (15 Maggio 2015)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Ma c'è qualcuno in Italia che pensa ancora al ranking?



Eccomi. Non lo faccio per mendicare il quarto posto, ma perchè per una reazione a catena tutto il campionato italiano cresce, e noi ci divertiamo di più.


----------



## Serginho (15 Maggio 2015)

Come si fa ad uscire col Dnipro, boh


----------



## Frikez (15 Maggio 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Eccomi. Non lo faccio per mendicare il quarto posto, ma perchè per una reazione a catena tutto il campionato italiano cresce, e noi ci divertiamo di più.



Questo è un altro discorso, assolutamente condivisibile. Ma servono prima di tutto progetti ed investimenti mirati, il ranking conta fino ad un certo punto IMHO


----------



## Mou (15 Maggio 2015)

juventino ha scritto:


> Credo che il doppio confronto abbia aperto definitivamente gli occhi a molti.



Montella completamente surclassato, esce dal doppio confronto col Siviglia da perdente totale. Emery ha fatto capire a tanta stampa nostrana che non bastano l'aplomb e la serietà per rendere un allenatore un grande.


----------



## juventino (15 Maggio 2015)

Mou ha scritto:


> Montella completamente surclassato, esce dal doppio confronto col Siviglia da perdente totale. Emery ha fatto capire a tanta stampa nostrana che non bastano l'aplomb e la serietà per rendere un allenatore un grande.



Oltre a Montella sarebbe anche il caso di cominciare ad aprire gli occhi su mister "_senza la Champions me ne vado"_, alias Gonzalo Higuain. Vi ricordate la definizione che molti facevano di Vucinic? Ossia, giocatore di grandi mezzi e che potrebbe essere un fuoriclasse, ma che spesso gioca in ciabatte? Ecco, lasciate perdere quel cesso del montenegrino perché a me sembra proprio la definizione perfetta del Pipita.


----------



## Mou (15 Maggio 2015)

juventino ha scritto:


> Oltre a Montella sarebbe anche il caso di cominciare ad aprire gli occhi su mister "_senza la Champions me ne vado"_, alias Gonzalo Higuain. Vi ricordate la definizione che molti facevano di Vucinic? Ossia, giocatore di grandi mezzi e che potrebbe essere un fuoriclasse, ma che spesso gioca in ciabatte? Ecco, lasciate perdere quel cesso del montenegrino perché a me sembra proprio la definizione perfetta del Pipita.



Higuain ha un grande talento e soprattutto una grande garra, alla Drogba, ma in questa stagione è completamente demotivato, Benitez non ha saputo dargli gli stimoli giusti e ormai lo vedo in partenza. È un attaccante completo che può fare la fortuna di un Arsenal, magari.
Più che su Gonzalo, sposterei la nostra attenzione su Benitez, che quest'anno soprattutto non ci ha capito niente, affrontando la stagione senza avere certezze sul futuro proprio e della squadra: è un buon allenatore da Coppe, un Ancelotti più scarso, ma in Italia non ci ha mai capito niente.
La butto lì: Montella va a Napoli.


----------



## pazzomania (15 Maggio 2015)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Ma c'è qualcuno in Italia che pensa ancora al ranking?





Roten1896 ha scritto:


> che schifo... che schifo... poteva essere una svolta vera per il ranking italiano



Il ranking è andato comunque benissimo!


----------



## ed.vedder77 (15 Maggio 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Vogliamo parlare di benitez?
> Un fenomeno da baraccone. Uscito contro l'atletic balboa, uscito contro dnipro in campionato uno schifo..
> 
> Sto cesso di allenatore si è costruito la carriera grazie a 6 minuti folli del Moratazza


 vero.


----------



## mefisto94 (15 Maggio 2015)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Questo è un altro discorso, assolutamente condivisibile. Ma servono prima di tutto progetti ed investimenti mirati, il ranking conta fino ad un certo punto IMHO



Gli investimenti ci possono essere, i progetti potrebbero essere trainati dai primi. Certo tu mi dirai che i 30 mln che la Juve gira dai premi uefa al Palermo, il caro Zamparini li mette sotto al materasso e non li reinveste in Italia. Però oltre al fatto che il nostro campionato riprende credibilità ci sono altri effetti particolari, per esempio le regole di iscrizione uefa che costringono a inserire qualche giovan del vivaio in prima squadra e che magari iniziano a fare esperienza (magari senza metterli in blocco).


----------

